# Central Mountains Ferron Canyon October Antlerless Elk



## fletcher (Jul 9, 2014)

My buddy and I drew this tag. We live in Arizona and have never set foot in the unit. I checked past hunt success and saw it was ~60%. After studying topo's, Google Earth, and looking at the DWR Elk distribution data I believe we will start West of Skyline Drive in the Willow Creek Road area. I also like Ferron Canyon east of Skyline Drive. We will arrive to scout two days in advance, and hunt for the 1st 7 days of the season. We like to spot and stalk, and if we can, learn their routine and set an ambush along travel corridors. We are curious to know how the hunt is with 350 tags. What should we expect for weather? How dry is the unit?
We are excited to see some new country and have the opportunity to harvest some tasty cows!

Good luck to everyone this fall.

-Fletcher


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

The weekends will be busy! There are your 350 antlerless specific tags, but there will also be lots of general season spike hunters. Opening day will be pretty crazy. I've never hunted down that way, but opening weekend is busy everywhere. You'll find few hunters during the week though.

You'll want to check your unit boundaries again because Willow Creek is too far south for your tag. I believe the southern border is 12 mile canyon road.


----------



## fletcher (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

The unit has plenty of water. And you shouldn't have to much of a problem finding elk. But like was said there will be a ton of other hunters during the opening. But it will be a lot better after that first weekend.
I would suggest check woodtick area north of Ferron Res. 
The main road is gravel to ferron res. but the rest of the roads are your standard mtn roads. So abit of rain will make them slick. And there is a chance of an early snow too.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

I had this tag last year!

PM sent


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I hunt this unit every year. Good luck in Willow Creek. Thats the main camping outpost in the area and almost as good of a road as the main Ephraim canyon road. And is the main western slope road connecting Ephraim and Manti canyons. That area, you are better off on the east side in canyons away from people. If you are set on Willow creek area, hunt way above it or down in the ceadars. My boy has the central manti cow (North side of ephraim canyon).


----------



## fletcher (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks big bull, it sounds like that is a place to avoid.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

There are elk in Willow creek but they are harder to find because of all the traffic now. There is an ATV trail above willow creek road that you may run into elk on, I have seen a few up in there. It used to sound like WW3 in willow creek back in the days. They improved Ephraim canyon road years back and now everyone and anyone can get up Ephraim canyon. I usually camp in Willow creek, but always ATV to better hunting grounds from there.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

nocturnalenemy said:


> You'll want to check your unit boundaries again because Willow Creek is too far south for your tag. I believe the southern border is 12 mile canyon road.


Willow Creek above Ephraim is in your area. Ephraim canyon South is the - "Ferron canyon tag". Ephraim canyon NORTH is the - "Central Mountain, Central Manti tag" (that my son has).


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

utahbigbull said:


> Willow Creek above Ephraim is in your area. Ephraim canyon South is the - "Ferron canyon tag". Ephraim canyon NORTH is the - "Central Mountain, Central Manti tag" (that my son has).


Depends on which Willow Creek the OP was referring to. I was thinking of the one above willow creek reservoir just south of Mayfield, which is in the Manti, South unit. You're correct though, the willow creek above Ephraim is good to go. Too many Willow Creeks! Apparently there's one on every unit and two on the Manti.


----------



## fletcher (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you for the advice. One more thing. Is it cool enough to hag meat in the shade, or do we need coolers with ice. Down here in AZ it is still pretty hot that time of year and we ice our meat.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Depends on the year. Usually its cool enough to cape them and hang for a couple days under the pines. Some years there is snow on the ground, others it is hooter than a fart in a skillet.


----------



## mtnreed (Oct 22, 2013)

Have 4022 Elk Tag...never in the area..looking for weekday hunting options - easier roads (4x4, yet keep rocks under 10")...thoughts and suggestions ???

Thanks
Mtnreed


----------

